# Need puppy food recommendations



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Champ is 9 1/2 weeks and has been home for a week now. The breeder started him on Taste of the Wild High Prairie Formula for puppies. When he first came home, he kept leaving some food behind at each meal. Then we added wet food, and then for about a day or two he would finish his whole meal. Now he's back to not finishing it again, and so today I added another wet food and he ate the whole thing again. 

We go to the vet for the first time and I will ask her about it, but I suspect he doesn't like his food. He is ravenous for treats and I really think he could/would want to eat more if it was a different food. He's also itching a lot and I'm not sure what that's about either. 

So I think I want to try a different food. What are your food recommendations for a puppy? What about grain free vs not grain free? I have a feeling my vet will recommend Wellness or Royal Canine (since she has in the past). 

Looking forward to hearing people's responses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

You will get a ton of opinions on this! We weren't happy with the ingrediants in the food the breeder started Harry on -- Diamond -- so we switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy. After about a month of loose stools and horrible gas, we switched again to Annamaet Aqualuk. It's been a perfect fit for him. You may have to try several different brands until you find one that works for Champ. Every dog is different.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> You will get a ton of opinions on this! We weren't happy with the ingrediants in the food the breeder started Harry on -- Diamond -- so we switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy. After about a month of loose stools and horrible gas, we switched again to Annamaet Aqualuk. It's been a perfect fit for him. You may have to try several different brands until you find one that works for Champ. Every dog is different.


Thanks for saying this! I am feeling really antsy about finding him a new food but I'm going to see what people say on here and talk to our vet about it. I feel bad though because I don't want him to starve, and I know he's not, but I can tell he just doesn't like it. At least we go to the vet tomorrow so I'll start trying after we get her opinion tomorrow. Luckily I live in an area with a lot of dog food choices as we have the regular pet stores but also holistic pet stores as well. I'm also curious about the grain vs grain free issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> After about a month of loose stools and horrible gas, we switched again to Annamaet Aqualuk.


I just reread this sentence :doh: -- *Harry* had the loose stools and horrible gas. Can't believe I used to write for a living!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

It is possible your puppy is just self-regulating and doesn't need all that food. By adding wet you may be causing him to overeat. I always think of my dogs like kids with sweets, they will always want more of the good stuff. If your puppy's weight is good and he is peeing and pooping normally, I would not worry too much.

I am not a Royal Canin fan, so I wouldn't feed that. My girls eat Nutro Ultra LBP, although they are no longer puppies. It works well for them, I have tried other brands and they resulted in loose stools so I keep coming back to Ultra. 

I don't use grain free because my girls have no issues with grains. The older one gets impacted anal glands when her food has peas/pea protein in it. Grain-free is valuable for dogs that can't handle grains, but I am not sure about using it when the dog has no issues with grain.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> I just reread this sentence :doh: -- *Harry* had the loose stools and horrible gas. Can't believe I used to write for a living!


Haha well I figured you weren't talking about yourself...or at least I hoped



Millie'sMom said:


> It is possible your puppy is just self-regulating and doesn't need all that food. By adding wet you may be causing him to overeat. I always think of my dogs like kids with sweets, they will always want more of the good stuff. If your puppy's weight is good and he is peeing and pooping normally, I would not worry too much.
> 
> I am not a Royal Canin fan, so I wouldn't feed that. My girls eat Nutro Ultra LBP, although they are no longer puppies. It works well for them, I have tried other brands and they resulted in loose stools so I keep coming back to Ultra.
> 
> I don't use grain free because my girls have no issues with grains. The older one gets impacted anal glands when her food has peas/pea protein in it. Grain-free is valuable for dogs that can't handle grains, but I am not sure about using it when the dog has no issues with grain.


Thanks for the information. It could be a possibility that he is self regulating and it's something I've also thought about, but my hunch and instincts are telling me that he just doesn't like his food. He leaves the same amount of food no matter if its mixed with the wet food or not, and the reason I am suspecting that he just doesn't like it is because he will often go back to it, sniff it, and then walk away, yet, he is all about getting treats. I know treats probably taste a bit better, but I do suspect that he's also just hungry. I've tried using the kibble that he leaves as treats when we are in the house, and he turns his nose up to it, and will forgo the reward, but wont do that if it's another food or treats. This afternoon I put a different wet food in his dry food, and he ate the whole thing, and then kept going back to his bowl like he wanted more, so I gave him more and then he ate that whole portion as well. He is peeing and pooping normally, and I'm not sure what he weighs since we haven't been to the vet, but my husband held him while on the scale and if it's accurate he weighs about 12.5 pounds, and he's 9 1/2 weeks. 

The itching is something I am worrying about too and if it's related to the food. I'll ask the vet about it tomorrow but hopefully it's nothing, but it's something I keep thinking about. Probably because my old dog had food and environmental allergies so I'm overly aware of the allergy signs, and I'm probably making a bigger deal of it then it is. 

Any opinions on wellness or other food? I've read many times about Fromm and Acana...but wanted to know what other people thought.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Fromm gold puppy pink bag. I have read good things about this food.
Totw is made by Diamond and I am not a fan of Diamond.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How much do you feed Champ a day? How many times a day? 
How are his stools? 
Rose was itchy too and that was alleviated when we switched to Blue Buffalo. Many mentioned soft stools and gas with the BB. I have not seen that since we fed the lowest amount recommended on the bag and she always had a half a banana in the morning. I used it as a treat for coming back inside, that way she would not associate going back inside with boring time. 
Now, I keep on saying that I am splitting my banana with her and she ends up with most of it. 

If he has hickups; Rose had them all the time we gave a little lick of peanut-butter of your finger. I always said the word and that helped later on when she decided to play keep away.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

When we got Max, he was eating Purina Puppy Chow. The vet suggested Science Diet Puppy, which we tried. He had huge stools with both foods and gassy.

I did some research and tried Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food. It is not grain free. Max liked it and thrived. He ate it until he was about 15 or 16 months old. We bought it at Petco. 

There are a lot of dog food choices, and choosing a food can be mind boggling. Also, people can have some strong, diverse, opinions.


----------



## IvanCyr22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bear is 12 weeks and he's been doing really well with Wellness Super5Mix LBP dry and Innova LBP wet. His movements are full and normal and doesn't seem to have any irritations to either food. Always has good and lasting energy and we NEVER have a problem with leftovers! ?

Have heard good things about Blue Buffalo brand other than your little guy/girl can get gassy!

I would say any of these 3 brands would be a safe bet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I always recommend feeding raw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Any opinions on wellness or other food? I've read many times about Fromm and Acana...but wanted to know what other people thought.


Acana LBP was the food my girls had trouble with this past summer. They had runny poops, lost weight and had horrible coats. The older one also had to have her anal glands expressed 3 times, something she had never had done before in her life, 6 years, nor has she needed them done since she was switched off Acana. 

After a customer service issue with Wellness a number of years ago, with my first golden, I refuse to feed Wellness on principle only. I believe some members feed it and are happy with it.

I have heard many more positive things about Fromm. Again their are a number of members that feed the various formulas and are happy with the results. If I were to switch my girls, Fromm is the one I would try.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I prefer Fromm over wellness


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> How much do you feed Champ a day? How many times a day?
> How are his stools?
> Rose was itchy too and that was alleviated when we switched to Blue Buffalo. Many mentioned soft stools and gas with the BB. I have not seen that since we fed the lowest amount recommended on the bag and she always had a half a banana in the morning. I used it as a treat for coming back inside, that way she would not associate going back inside with boring time.
> Now, I keep on saying that I am splitting my banana with her and she ends up with most of it.
> ...


Thanks for the info! We feed Champ 3x a day, and give him 3/4 cup dry with two spoonfuls of the wet food to mix in each meal. He leaves about 1/4 cup each time. His stools are completely normal, although very stinky and he is somewhat gassy. I've never known a puppy to have stinky gas but Champ does. Maybe it's completely normal, I'm not sure. So although the poop is completely normal, I'm wondering if the gas and itchiness has to do with the food. I noticed tonight he's only itching on the right side by the shoulder blade. I looked on his fur and skin and couldn't find anything...so no clue what's going on. Hopefully the vet can answer that!

Champ also gets the hiccups all the time!!! What's that about? Peanut butter on the finger sounds like a great training tool. Does it hurt their tummy at this age?

Thank you so much for the helpful info!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

It sounds like Fromm keeps getting the most amount of "votes." What's the issue with food with grains vs grain free for a puppy? Any insight?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

A little bit of peanut butter on your finger will not hurt them. At least it did not with Rose. 
Since his stools are normal I would take some time before switching him to the new food. It seems like he has adjusted quite well in his new home! 
Our local pet store does a food sample. you choose from a couple different brands or formulas within the same brand and let the puppy choose. It will give you an idea of what Champ likes too.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input! We just got back from the vet and based on what you all have said, and what our vet suggested, we will stick with Taste of the Wild for right now and maybe at some point we will switch and try Fromm or something like that, but his poops are normal, his weight is normal, and he's been through a lot of transitions lately. 

Claudia M...what exactly do you use the peanut butter for when training? Is it to get him to come inside? Champ doesn't want to come inside either, ever. I have to carry him inside


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also really like Fromm Puppy Gold. I also see a good argument for a very time tested LBP food like Eukanuba or Pro Plan with years of live animal trials behind it bc the phosphorus level is so crucial.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

You can also consider NOW FRESH Large Breed Puppy by Petcurean. Grain free, no meat meals and no animal fats. Coconut Oil as a medium chain triglyceride which is aborbed directly into the system without the use of the pancreas to process. Just one more for you to consider!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My pups were all raised on Eukanuba puppy--and I cannot complain about the results at all. They grew fantastic on it--and would be on it now, if Wagner didn't have issues with the chicken in it. 

With that said, I highly recommend Eukanuba. Or I'm currently feeding Pro Plan with good results, so recommend it as well. Used Fromm for a few years with good results too--and while I never used the puppy gold, I wouldn't hesitate.

Good luck.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Every time we came inside I said in a happy voice "Snack time!" and rushed with her towards the house all happy and excited as if we won the lottery (not that I ever play it). I normally just gave her a banana, we did not introduced apples for snacks until Rose was about 5 months (I understand that their tummies can't quite handle the apples until older). I never gave the snack outside. Now if I forget the snack she sits in the same spot every time and just looks at me as if I am crazy for not giving it to her. 
Whenever I gave peanutbutter I said the word. I use it mostly when I trim her nails. I keep now the jar nearby and she knows that if she is good she gets to lick some of it. I actually have a jar with a permanent marker big R on it so I don't mix her slobber with my daughter's lunch. OOPS. Now when I say the word peanutbutter she plops her behind right in front of the counter where it normally is.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I never hear to much about the NUTRO line of dog food , I was feeding it at one time, my dogs loved it and I thought it was a good quality dog food. Anybody here ever try it?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Does Champ run after you or with you when outside? If so, run towards the house with him happy happy (you have to be a little theatrical for him and the neighbors) say snack time snack time and once inside hurry to give the snack (I normally have a piece of banana on the counter) and while she eats it I say uuuhhh snack snack snack! Sort of like a baby. She eats like this, except not at the table:


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Michele4 said:


> I never hear to much about the NUTRO line of dog food , I was feeding it at one time, my dogs loved it and I thought it was a good quality dog food. Anybody here ever try it?


I have read about all their recalls, but some people have great luck feeding Nutro and do not have a problem with their recalls.
I know they changed their formulas in the last year and took out the Vitamin K. 
I work in a farm store that sells it plus numerous other brands. Nutro is one of our low sellers.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> I have read about all their recalls, but some people have great luck feeding Nutro and do not have a problem with their recalls.
> I know they changed their formulas in the last year and took out the Vitamin K.
> I work in a farm store that sells it plus numerous other brands. Nutro is one of our low sellers.


They took out the vitamin k because there's only one approved supplement for dog food and it has a lot of controversy many even consider it carcinigenic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nutro makes a wide variety of products. Some are very good others are kind of mediocure. Value wise you're getting what you pay for nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice $56 for a 30lb bag is what they were on. I get Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul now, I never here any mention of this food but my breeder says that's all she'll use and highly recommended it for Murphee, so I switched all my dogs to it. Price isn't so bad plus my local pet store sells it there.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Does Champ run after you or with you when outside? If so, run towards the house with him happy happy (you have to be a little theatrical for him and the neighbors) say snack time snack time and once inside hurry to give the snack (I normally have a piece of banana on the counter) and while she eats it I say uuuhhh snack snack snack! Sort of like a baby. She eats like this, except not at the table:
> 
> Breakfast at Ginger's- golden retriever dog eats with hands - YouTube


Awww so cute, and great idea! I will start doing this! Champ really loves to go outside, and even tonight he has hit the door several times to go outside, but it's just to play. When he goes outside to play and cause trouble, he doesn't follow us back inside and instead, we have to carry him. When he goes out to actually potty, he will follow us back inside. His obsession with going outside has become rather annoying too...he goes outside to eat a leaf or dig in the dirt, and we keep pulling things out of his mouth..and although I don't live in an area that gets snow, it's still cold. Tomorrow I will start to do what you suggested, which I hope will encourage him to want to play more inside and use outside mostly for going potty.

On another note, we are switching Champ's food, so thank you all for the recommendations. We have decided to switch to Wellness puppy food right now. Our vet highly recommends it, and we've also heard good things from other people as well. I know that people generally have mixed feelings about it, but I really trust our vet, and our breeder also feeds wellness to her older dogs. The holistic pet store didn't carry Fromm puppy food, and they also recommended another brand, I think it's called Holistic Select or something, but right now we are going to see how he does on the wellness.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I would really concentrate on trying to getting him to follow you inside - soon enough you won't be able to carry a 50 lbs huge Champ back in, or you may have to join the heavy lifter local gym 
If you have to use the leash, put the leash on outside, play with him more run with him while on the leash and then lead him in, follow with a snack and more play. 
If you just put the leash on and take him in he will start thinking the leash equals "party pooper".
PS: would love to see more pictures - they change so quickly!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I would really concentrate on trying to getting him to follow you inside - soon enough you won't be able to carry a 50 lbs huge Champ back in, or you may have to join the heavy lifter local gym
> If you have to use the leash, put the leash on outside, play with him more run with him while on the leash and then lead him in, follow with a snack and more play.
> If you just put the leash on and take him in he will start thinking the leash equals "party pooper".
> PS: would love to see more pictures - they change so quickly!


I will definitely start first thing tomorrow morning...right now is bed time and he's having a hard time settling down in his crate. Hubby said today he started giving him a treat when Champ came inside, and hubby would say "inside." I guess he's one step ahead of me..don't tell him I said that though. 

Thank you so much for the great advice! I really appreciate it! He picks up on things easily, especially when there's food involved so hopefully he will pick this up fast too. 

Have you seen my "welcome home champ" thread? There's updated pics on there I post every couple of days. Today when I came home I noticed how big he's already gotten. His snout is starting to grow and he's getting taller. I can't wait to see what he will look like when he's grown!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just went on that thread - you are doing so great - I did not realize you keep it updated - it is a great journal.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Just went on that thread - you are doing so great - I did not realize you keep it updated - it is a great journal.


Thank you! I appreciate you saying that! Today I'm going to practice getting Champ inside. I think I'm going to use peanut butter on the finger, it's a great idea. I'm just not sure if I should say "inside" or maybe it would be good to start practicing "come." Our dog sitter is also coming over in a couple hours to introduce her dog to Champ. Hopefully that goes well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

